# Tammy needs a group in Spokane



## Number47 (Jun 16, 2003)

My friend Tammy, who is living in my house in Idaho while we live in Detroit (complicated story) is moving soon to Spokane, Washington. Since my wife and I were the ones to get her into gaming and then suddenly up and moving away, I feel like I should make an effort to help her find a new group. Is there anyone here in the Spokane type of area that is looking for a player. She is kinda new, a fun and creative person and would most be drawn to play a nature-type of character. Thanks!


----------



## The_Gneech (Jun 16, 2003)

A friend of mine in Spokane is potentially interested. You can e-mail him at:

gmontoya_01 -at- hotmail.com

   -The Gneech


----------

